# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Ученые перехватывают нажатия клавиш при помощи лазеров и осциллографов

## SDA

В четверг на конференции CanSecWest исследователи рассказали о двух разработанных ими методах слежения за людьми в то время, когда они набирают пароли, пишут электронные письма или вводят в компьютеры другую чувствительную информацию. Причем для слежки не требуется, чтобы компьютер был подключен к Интернет или какой-либо другой сети.

Используя шаблоны колебаний и электромагнитные импульсы, производимые при вводе символов, итальянские специалисты получили возможность удаленно перехватывать нажатия клавиш с довольно значительных дистанций. Используемое при этом оборудование стоит не дорого, и жертве обнаружить его бывает весьма проблематично, что делает представленные методы идеальным инструментом для слежения за людьми в офисе или в соседнем здании.

Первый способ основан на использовании лазерных микрофонов, при помощи которых шпионы в фильмах уже довольно давно подслушивают переговоры находящихся на удалении людей. Направляя луч устройства на окна, они считывают со стекол звуковые волны и воспроизводят произнесенные слова.

Андреа Баризани из фирмы Inverse Path говорит, что лазерный микрофон можно также настроить на то, чтобы он улавливал звуки, производимые при нажатии клавиш на клавиатуре. Поскольку каждая из клавиш звучит по-разному, существует возможность перехватить и проанализировать издаваемый ею звук на расстоянии.

Второй метод основан на фиксации электромагнитных импульсов, продуцируемых при нажатии клавиш. Прослушивая местную электросеть, от которой питается компьютер объекта наблюдения, можно измерить токи утечки, величина которых индивидуальна для каждой кнопки. Шаблоны токов фиксируются при помощи осциллографа, а затем фильтруются, после чего становится возможно выделить "почерк" каждой клавиши. Технология работает на расстоянии до 15 метров, однако более дорогое оборудование позволяет увеличить эту дистанцию до 100 м.

Данный метод имеет одно существенное ограничение – он работает лишь с клавиатурами, подключенными через разъем PS/2. USB-клавиатуры обладают к нему иммунитетом.

xakep.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## priv8v

Ага, про звук Олег говорил - до Олега не встречал нигде я мысли о том, что можно по звукам определять какие клавиши нажимаются...

----------


## hitman_007

гыы)) у меня вообще резиновая клава, вот бы им подсунуть, как бы они к ней отнеслись? :Smiley:

----------


## valho

Пока у меня за 12 лет были проблемы с самими пользователями, которые всегда думали что я у них смотрю по удалённому доступу какие они игрушки играют, всё это так серьёзно было... а уж про остальное - лазеры и ещё осциллографы...Через лазеры вроде очень проблематично до сих пор это сделать, ну через осциллографы, если только подключать его через АС ... всё укладывается получается в стоимость. Хотя могу конечно ошибаться
Извиняюсь конечно, может быть не прав, я нуб в этом... мне один товарищ с одного официального сайта, причём государственного, сообщил - что всё зависит от спонсирования проекта, а так можно всё узнать.

----------


## priv8v

> у меня вообще резиновая клава


ну да. если клава чисто резиновая или лазером на столе - сложнее перехватить звук в плане, что разницы мало))

----------


## valho

Можно ещё прослушать при нажатии клавиш создающиеся шумы в сети так что резина не поможет

----------


## priv8v

> Можно ещё прослушать при нажатии клавиш создающиеся шумы в сети так что резина не поможет


ну это понятно. но мы говорим пока тока о защите от прослушивания шумов (звуковых колебаний), создаваемых нажатием на клавиши.

----------


## valho

Да пожалуйста, у меня есть усилитель на 2кВт русскими, когда был мелким я всегда музыку включал на четверть, в комнате прекрасно было слушать и на улице тоже в радиусе 300 метров, никаких шумов, одна музыка вокруг, клавиши можно без боязни жать  :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

кажется это уже обсуждалось где-то...

если рядом стоит несколько компьютеров и за каждым что-то печтают, будет очень сложно перехватывать...

----------


## Kacnep

> Ага, про звук Олег говорил - до Олега не встречал нигде я мысли о том, что можно по звукам определять какие клавиши нажимаются...


Перехватывали по звуку ещё при печатных машинках, чтоб текст узнать.  :Smiley: )) Так что Олег тут не одинок. :Smiley: 
Другое дело, как правельно предположила ScratchyClaws



> если рядом стоит несколько компьютеров и за каждым что-то печтают, будет очень сложно перехватывать...


А если ещё и белых "шумов" добавить... :094: То флаг им в руки, пущай ловят, муху на луне. :Cool:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Ага, про звук Олег говорил - до Олега не встречал нигде я мысли о том, что можно по звукам определять какие клавиши нажимаются...


а ещё чем-то подобным пользуются телефонные мошенники - по *писку* клавиш можно определить вводимый код карты экспресс-оплаты

----------


## Kuzz

> Ага, про звук Олег говорил - до Олега не встречал нигде я мысли о том, что можно по звукам определять какие клавиши нажимаются...


Вот помнится мне, что одна из резведорганизаций своим внутренним распоряжением всегда запрещала своим сотрудникам использовать пишущие машинки, т.к. были прецеденты съема инфы таким методом.

----------


## priv8v

> кажется это уже обсуждалось где-то...


ага. только тогда упор на ПЭМИН делался :Smiley: 




> Перехватывали по звуку ещё при печатных машинках, чтоб текст узнать. ))


если не ошибаюсь, то там немного другой механизм - слушали не звук нажатия на клавишу, а удар по бумаге "матрицы"...




> Да пожалуйста, у меня есть усилитель на 2кВт русскими, когда был мелким я всегда музыку включал на четверть, в комнате прекрасно было слушать и на улице тоже в радиусе 300 метров, никаких шумов, одна музыка вокруг, клавиши можно без боязни жать


такой простой метод также имеет право на жизнь :Smiley:

----------


## bolshoy kot

Зачем так усложнять?

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Зачем так усложнять?


Усложнять что? перехват?

Представьте себе, что вы сотрудник какой-нибудь крупной компании, вам нужно получить данные о компании-конкуренте... Вариант с написанием троянца/кей-логгера может не прокатить, если там грамотные айтишнеги.... Зато можно выяснить местонахождение нужного отдела, локатор выставить... и читать все что интересно  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Зачем так усложнять?


А куда уже проще - если например сотрудник банка/компании и т.п. разговаривая по телефону долбит одним пальцем по клавиатуре, и звук нажатия клавиш отлично слышен ?! Для дешифрации собранных данных нужна обычная звуковая карта и специализированное ПО, при этом на атакуемой стороне не требуется что-то внедрять, устанавливать и т.п. 
Типовой практический пример - звонок админу от юзера и сообщение, что дескать он посылает почту, и никак она что-то не приходит получателю. Что сделает админ ? Правильно, полезет на сервер, дабы посмотреть, что и как (не важно - терминалкой, телнетом, через WEB интерфейс или еще как-то), там почти наверняка ему придется ввести логин и пароль, нажатия клавиш будут отлично слышны. А если админ неопытный, и не умеет одновременно разговаривать по двум телефонам, болтать с сотрудниками в комнате и при этом печатать что-то на клавиатуре, то он положит трубку на стол и начнет печатать - в этом случае звук нажимаемых клавиш будет слышен на порядок лучше.

----------


## Hanson

сижу нажимаю на клаве кнопки,слушаю ))
помоему одинаковый звук (покрайней мере у тех что с буквами, пробел и энтер звучат подругому)
со стороны я щас прикольно наверно выгляжу,

----------


## Damien

тоже не понимаю, как они сопоставят звуки клавишам.
Мне это представляется возможным с другим принципом действия. А именно - анализ координат происхождения звука клавиш по двум-трем звуковым датчикам.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> тоже не понимаю, как они сопоставят звуки клавишам.
> Мне это представляется возможным с другим принципом действия. А именно - анализ координат происхождения звука клавиш по двум-трем звуковым датчикам.


Нет, датчик именно один ... просто на слух разницы почти нет, а вот если сравнивать осциллограммы - то она есть. Понятное дело, что это не так просто - но вполне возможно. Это равносильно, что пытаться на слух отличить 2345 герц и 2346 герц - разницу прочувствовать почти нереально, тогда как любой частотомер ее без труда уловит. Аналогично и тут - микроскопические различия в звуке, почти неразличимые ухом, но вполне доступные для выделения в ходе компьютерного анализа записанного сигнала.

----------


## Игорь

А если использовать экранную клавиатуру и при этом пить пиво :Beer: , перехват возможен? :Smiley:

----------


## priv8v

другими способами)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Hanson

тогда возникает вопрос.
у разных клавиатур одни и теже звуки, или каждая звучит посвоему

----------


## Damien

> тогда возникает вопрос.
> у разных клавиатур одни и теже звуки, или каждая звучит посвоему


лишь бы клавиши звучали по разному, а как они звучат - неважно.
Набрав небольшую статистику можно однозначно сопоставить звуки и определенные буквы. В криптографии способ замены, одного символа другим - даже за шифрование не считается.

----------


## Sin(TEZ)

Более того,раз уж зашла речь о перехвате информации,скажу такую вещь:немецкий ученый Маркус Кун в 2002 году смог восстановить картинку на экране монитора только по одному мерцанию света в комнате с расстояния в несколько сот метров.Для этого он использовал хорошую оптику,чувствительные светодатчики и свои громные знания о строении электронно-лучевых трубок.Так что будьте бдительны :Smiley:

----------


## Kacnep

> А если использовать экранную клавиатуру и при этом пить пиво, перехват возможен?


По изменению излучения монитора. Но только, ИМХО, с  небольшого растояния.  Излучение итак слабое может быть, а с расстоянием ещё слабее.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> ...Так что будьте бдительны


 Вот, вот.

----------

